# Disable Automatic update of IDM



## ramakanta (Nov 25, 2012)

How to Disable Automatic update of Internet Download Manager v6.11. 
thank you.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just hit cancel when it asks to download new ver..


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2012)

Why isn't there any option to "Disable Automatic updates" like a normal software!!


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Just hit cancel when it asks to download new ver..



i know this one . but it is not my question's  answer.


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 25, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Why isn't there any option to "Disable Automatic updates" like a normal software!!



Cause, IDM is a piece of crap. Thats it.
Use DownThemAll FF addon. Million times better.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 25, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> Cause, IDM is a piece of crap. Thats it.
> Use DownThemAll FF addon. Million times better.


*#*#*# I just read


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

Use FDM FTW.


----------



## Hannah (Nov 27, 2012)

No it is not crap.Internet download manager is the most common software for downloading.


----------



## Skud (Nov 27, 2012)

@ramakanta: why do you want to disable auto update btw? Ain't it better to have an updated version with all the bug-fixes?


----------



## Shah (Nov 27, 2012)

^May be, He is using a pirated version.


----------



## donnawhite (Nov 27, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> How to Disable Automatic update of Internet Download Manager v6.11.
> thank you.


I think you must have update it when asked. 
Also if you don't like to update just cancel it!


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> @ramakanta: why do you want to disable auto update btw? Ain't it better to have an updated version with all the bug-fixes?



my internet have limited  of bandwidth. i have update it from ver 5.xx to till now . then why i will do it always. every 6 to 15 days messages displayed to update. it booring. why not i will use IE7Pro(Mini DM). it is far better.



Osthe said:


> ^May be, He is using a pirated version.



excuse me . it is kind to inform that you, i am not using a pirate ver , like 60% in the world using pitate version of softwares, even OS .


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> my internet have limited  of bandwidth. i have update it from ver 5.xx to till now . then why i will do it always. every 6 to 15 days messages displayed to update. it booring. why not i will use IE7Pro(Mini DM). it is far better.
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me . it is kind to inform that you, i am not using a pirate ver , like 60% in the world using pitate version of softwares, even OS .




Then better to uninstall, I don't think there's an option to disable it.


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> Then better to uninstall, I don't think there's an option to disable it.



i will use it for at least two to three year due to i have invest some money about it. thank you.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

One more reason to avoid this software.


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2012)

It's still the best DM out there.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ What IDM has and FDM doesn't ??


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ Download Speed


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ Wrong. A DM can't increase your speed it totally depends on the plan you have opted for. However a DM can show you fake speed to keep you happy.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2012)

By that way, there's no need for DM anyway, the browser built-in ones should download at equal speed. 

And Opera can double up as torrent client too.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 29, 2012)

IDM Splits a File into Pieces and then download it


gameranand said:


> However a DM can show you fake speed to keep you happy.


+1 Damn True!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> How to Disable Automatic update of Internet Download Manager v6.11.
> thank you.



1. Open regedit.exe
2. Go to the key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\DownloadManager\LastCheck
3. Change the date to any future date of your choice e.g. 16/06/23
5. Close regedit.
4. Restart IDM.

IDM won't check for updates for additional 15 days from the date you have entered.

Enjoy!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> By that way, there's no need for DM anyway, the browser built-in ones should download at equal speed.
> 
> And Opera can double up as torrent client too.



Not exactly. If connection is interrupted then Opera restarts the download many times while FDM resumes. 



pratyush997 said:


> IDM Splits a File into Pieces and then download it



FDM also does that.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> IDM Splits a File into Pieces and then download it
> 
> +1 Damn True!




Every DM splits files into pieces and then download, also each one of them have resuming capabilities provided the server supports the same.




gameranand said:


> Not exactly. If connection is interrupted then Opera restarts the download many times while FDM resumes.
> 
> 
> 
> FDM also does that.




I think there's something about utilizing the max available bandwidth, which from my experience IDM does best. Same goes for torrent clients too, I think. Not all of them download the same torrent at same speed. Of course, you are ultimately limited by your connection.

Also IDM's footprint is lower and integration with various browsers is tad better. And frequent updates ensure little problem with newer browsers including alpha, beta builds.

That said, FDM is as good as it gets, and with a better feature list too. And above all it's free.


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 29, 2012)

Luffy said:


> 1. Open regedit.exe
> 2. Go to the key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\DownloadManager\LastCheck
> 3. Change the date to any future date of your choice e.g. 16/06/23
> 5. Close regedit.
> ...



There is no option to *"LastCheck"*

*s11.postimage.org/dxsscuizj/Untitled.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> I think there's something about utilizing the max available bandwidth, which from my experience IDM does best. Same goes for torrent clients too, I think. Not all of them download the same torrent at same speed. Of course, you are ultimately limited by your connection.
> 
> Also IDM's footprint is lower and integration with various browsers is tad better. And frequent updates ensure little problem with newer browsers including alpha, beta builds.
> 
> That said, FDM is as good as it gets, and with a better feature list too. And above all it's free.



I have used both and from my experience both gives same results, at least in my case they were same. I stopped using IDM as I don't have to pirate and I was getting better option for free.


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> There is no option to *"LastCheck"*
> 
> *s11.postimage.org/dxsscuizj/Untitled.jpg



He meant this.
*i.imgur.com/bAZY9.png


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I have used both and from my experience both gives same results, at least in my case they were same. I stopped using IDM as I don't have to pirate and I was getting better option for free.



Different people, different perspective.  I have found the difference, particularly in non-bb connections (like EVDO). 




ramakanta said:


> There is no option to *"LastCheck"*
> 
> *s11.postimage.org/dxsscuizj/Untitled.jpg



Click on (select) the DownloadManager, scroll down the right hand pane, you will find LastCheck.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ Download Speed



good one.  IDM speeds are great.



gameranand said:


> ^^ Wrong. A DM can't increase your speed it totally depends on the plan you have opted for. However a DM can show you fake speed to keep you happy.



It can, when you are sharing the connection. You will really enjoy when you steal bandwith from your roomies. 

@OP. I am using a method so that it do not auto update. I blocked the idm program in firewall. You can try that. Not sure if it will work on paid version.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> good one.  IDM speeds are great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't share my network.


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 30, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> He meant this.
> *i.imgur.com/bAZY9.png




Yes ,  Finally i Found. thank you.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> @OP. I am using a method so that it do not auto update. I blocked the idm program in firewall. You can try that. Not sure if it will work on paid version.



this not going to block IDM normal downloads ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> this not going to block IDM normal downloads ?



If he blocks a particular process related to update only then it won't affect downloads.


----------

